# [PCGH Extreme] Screenshot-Contest im November "Racing-Games"



## Klutten (6. November 2008)

Monatlicher PCGHX-Community Screenshot-Contest​ 
So bald ihr den folgenden Banner in Zukunft auf der PCGH-Hauptseite oder hier im Forum erspäht, heißt es aufgepasst, denn wir veranstalten innerhalb der Community ab sofort einen regelmäßigen Screenshot-Contest mit dicken Preisen! Die Dauer eines Wettbewerbes wird immer einen ganzen Monat betragen und natürlich mit attraktiven Themen gespickt sein.

Lasst die Spiele beginnen - im November mit dem Thema "Racing-Games"!

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

 Gesucht sind die *besten Screenshots aus einem Racing-Game *wie Test Drive Unlimited, F1-Racing, Colin McRae Dirt, DTM Race Driver, Need for Speed und vielen mehr. Solltet ihr euch nicht sicher sein, ob euer Spiel hier zugelassen ist, nutzt bitte den unten verlinkten Diskussions-Thread. 

Ihr habt bis zum *23.11.08 um ~12 Uhr *die Möglichkeit, Bilder in diesem Thread zu posten. Die Bilder dürfen allerdings nicht breiter als 900 Pixel sein und müssen direkt im Forum als Anhang hochgeladen und verlinkt werden. Bilder externer Hoster bleiben unberücksichtigt. Wir treffen dann bis zum *26.11.08* eine Auswahl der besten 20 Bilder, die anschließend in einer Umfrage ab dem *27.11.08* von allen angemeldeten Usern der Community bewertet werden können. Die drei Bilder mit den meisten Stimmen gewinnen dann die jeweils ausgelobten Preise. Zum nächsten Monatsanfang beginnt dann der nächste Contest.

Wie ihr die Bilder im Forum hochladen und im Thread verlinken könnt, erfahrt ihr in diesem Thread: 
[HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum


*Teilnahmebedingungen:*


 Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH-Community sein.
Ihr müsst den Screenshot eines Racing-Games hochladen, den ihr selbst gemacht habt. *Ingame - keine Cut-Scenes.*
In diesem Thread wird nicht diskutiert, hier werden Bilder hochgeladen.
*Die maximale Bildbreite beträgt 900 Pixel.*
Der Screenshot muss direkt im Forum hochgeladen werden, Bilder von Imagehack und Co. werden nicht berücksichtigt.
Die Bilder dürfen - außer in der Größe - nicht nachbearbeitet werden, Wasserzeichen hinzuzufügen, ist erlaubt.
Die Bilder wurden von Euch persönlich gemacht.
Es gilt: *1 Posting pro User mit bis zu 3 Bildern*. Weitere Postings eines Users werden kommentarlos entfernt.
Die Bilder *müssen *als Vollbild ins Posting eingefügt werden.
Manipulationsversuche beim Bilder-Quickpoll führen zum Ausschluss und zur Sperre in diesem Forum.
Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen.

Damit dieser Thread lediglich gültige Beiträge erhält, nutzt bitte den Diskussions-Thread für jegliche Anfragen. Dorthin werden auch alle Beiträge verschoben, die in diesem Thread unerwünscht oder ungültig sind:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...iskussion-screenshot-contest-im-november.html


*Die Preise für den Monat November findet ihr im Anhang dieses Beitrags.*


1. Platz -> Ein WD Pocket Drive mit 6 GB (USB)
2. Platz -> 1x das ultimative NFS-Fanpaket: T-Shirt, Pullover, Spiel, Blechschild plus Kartenspiel
3. Platz -> 1x das NFS-Fanpaket: T-Shirt, Pullover, Spiel, Blechschild


----------



## alexirsi (6. November 2008)

*Race Driver GRiD*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (6. November 2008)

Race Driver Grid, Photofinish. Original in 1920x1200 max Details



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (6. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## Katamaranoid (6. November 2008)

echt coole bilder bis jetz ^^ 
ich hoff ich kann da mithalten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (6. November 2008)

Ich hab mal ein paar von Most Wanted.
Sind leider nur mit dem Lap gemacht, daher nicht alle Details eingeschaltet.

Nr.1 - Mercedes SL 500 im Anflug




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nr.2 - Über den Wolken...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nr.3 - Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SlimShady99 (6. November 2008)

Test Drive Unlimited:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klefreak (6. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mein kleines Familienauto  (NFSMW)


----------



## Owly-K (6. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coolbigandy (6. November 2008)

*Live For Speed S2*
*Um etwas mehr realistisches in den NFS, Race Driver Arcade Einheitsbrei zu bringen. Nicht immer Zählt die Grafik, es kommt auch auf das Fahrgefühl an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Eriz89 (6. November 2008)

Aus NfS:Most Wanted. Ich saß im DB9. 
^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (6. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moonrail (6. November 2008)

Hier mal meine:
1. TDU
2. + 3. TrackMania




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PS-GOTT (6. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kone (6. November 2008)

So Leute sind ja schon sehr geile Bilder dabei , hauptsächlich von GRID...
da werd ich meine grid-shots mal herzeigen...sind sehr geil geworden wie ich finde 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nr2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nr3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe sie gefallen...


----------



## YankeeF (6. November 2008)

Und hier endlich mal nen echtes Racinggame.

Und nicht so ne Warmduscher , Mutti Arcarde Games.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (7. November 2008)

RaceDriver Grid und TestDrive Umlimited, natürlich jetzt übelst verpixelt durch die Limitierung auf 900px, mmpppff




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Originale wurden in 1680x1050 mit 8xAA und 16xAF erstellt 

Greetz


----------



## DON (7. November 2008)

Hier mal meine screenshots aus GRID



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vln_Thomas (7. November 2008)

Hier mein Screen aus rFactor...

er ist völlig unbearbeitet. Neben maximaler Grafikeinstellungen wurde das HDR Plugin mit aktivierten Motionblur und dem Helmet View, einem Add-in für das TV-Style Plugin verwendet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B@uer (7. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benjasso (7. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich es schaffe, kommen noch zwei. Das hatte ich hier gerade noch rumkullern.


----------



## Darkness08 (7. November 2008)

Race Driver: Grid Welch ein wunder ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OsiRis (7. November 2008)

ajo meine nfs pro screens ^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterwana (8. November 2008)

Mal was von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Burner_Red (9. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bert2007 (9. November 2008)

http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/7ba7c31b8bdf2473e83c2885bf7a75e8c8a6b601.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firestriker (9. November 2008)

Hier mal zwei meiner besten Bilder die ich habe 1. TDU  2. GTR EVolution



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mplayer (9. November 2008)

Race Driver Grid:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




NfS Most Wanted:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spyr0 (9. November 2008)

Flieg Maikäfer, flieg!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Up to victory!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I  Drifting



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (9. November 2008)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl ich erkenne in manchen von den Grid-Bilder meine Arbeit wieder *hust* 

Auch mal welche von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HardCore ForCes (9. November 2008)

2 bilder von TDU und 1 von Dethkarz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tob9150 (9. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TK-XXL (9. November 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder die ich in Grid gemacht habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GF3lla (9. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (10. November 2008)

Ich stehe mehr auf gut in Szene gesetzte TDU Shoots die mit TDUs Foto Funktion enstehen

aber die Mods (Audi TT) muss ich nicht angeben oder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe diese 3 gefallen


----------



## SashTheMash (10. November 2008)

hier mal welche aus FlatOut: Ultimate Carnage (sind NICHT nachbearbeitet, dieser Lichteffekt ist Ingame)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vielleicht kommt später noch ein NfS:Undercover-Screenie rein, mal schaun


----------



## GeneralGDay (10. November 2008)

So, leutz, das sind sie:>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=46388&stc=1&d=1227276227


----------



## NocternalPredator (11. November 2008)

Need for Speed - Most Wanted
Während ich mit dem "control panel" durch die Luft flog, hab ich doch tatsächlich die Polizei abgehängt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und eine spontane Momentaufnahme aus der Drehung bei Höchstgeschwindigkeit. Ich nenne es "Ghost-Rider" .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (11. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeathForce (11. November 2008)

Da simmer dabei...
hier auch mal was schönes aus rFactor
Man achte auf dritte bild unter der nummer  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XstarTT (13. November 2008)

Hier mal meine Screens... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## water_spirit (14. November 2008)

Hier sind meine ... ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiche (17. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlexKL77 (18. November 2008)

Meine Bilder.
GTR Evolution



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NFS Pro Street



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chopper7030 (19. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist leider nur Von NFS Carbon und die Quali ist ziemlich mies aber naja.. hab einfach mal ne Runde "Fliegen um die Wette" mit dem netten Polizisten gemacht


----------



## Mojo (19. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## powerbass4 (19. November 2008)

NfS PS damagestyle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GRID vs. PCGHX                            .....Texmod lässt grüßen.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GRID wheele



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_made by_ *pb4*


----------



## B4umkuch3n (22. November 2008)

NFS:MW ingame und im CCC alles max
mit diesen settings komischerweise kaum spielbar



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (22. November 2008)

Ich hab mal die Fetzen fliegen lassen in Need For Speed Most Wanted.

Mit dem Audi A4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der Corvet C6 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu guter letzt ne Staßensperre mit ca.330 Kmh genommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## area50 (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uepanders (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## strider3000 (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bogomil22 (23. November 2008)

*Race Driver Grid:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (23. November 2008)

uiuiui *polterpolter*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semih91 (23. November 2008)

Bin bissl Spät dran, aber ich habe es vollkommen vergessen gehabt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man es außer mit Paint, noch mit anderen Programmen oder so verkleinern?
Habe es jetzt mit Paint und Strecken/Zerren Funktion gemacht, aber da ist die Qualität immer sche*ße


----------

